# Propano and Butano in Spain



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

The download is for the Repsol places where you can refill your gas bottles
in Spain. Sorry for the highlighted section on the left it was like that when i got it, so i hope you can see the file correctly.

SEE REVISED D/LOAD FURTHER DOWN

Bob


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for the post, could be very useful. I cannot read the highlighted left hand side very well but I assume it is the righthand side addresses where you can get a cylinder refilled?

peedee


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

peedee, sorry about the left hand side, if you zoom in you can make most of it out and some of these are the ones we used in January (Barcelona, Valencia, Alicante and Murcia) we did not use them all but we did call in and make sure that they would refill our bottles.

If you use the ones on the right (i have not) i think you will find they are refinerys not filling stations so i do not know if you can refill there.

I was asked on two occasions if the gas was for domestico or auto and as it was for domestic use i got the gas, but if it is for auto use it is against the law except for PSVs (taxis, Busses ect.) as there is no IVA on the domestico and there is on auto.

I will try and improve the left hand side later so they can be read more easily.


Bob


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

I think this site is clearer and provides info on opening times:
http://users.pandora.be/seabreeze/LPG Spanje.htm


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

I agree Superk, but the list is incomplete so i will try and improve my copy with the extra sites.

Thanks


Bob


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

And this one is great for any other country you'd like to mention.
http://www.gas-tankstellen.info/menu.php?language=en_US


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

This is a revised download of better quality for the Repsol places where you can refill your gas bottles in Spain.


Bob


----------

